# 1st Ever Tegu Talk Scheduled Chat!!!



## AB^ (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello TeguTalk Members,

We will be holding the first ever Tegu Talk scheduled chat next Sunday (Jan. 13th) 

The chat will begin at 8pm EST ( 5pm Pacific)
and will end at 10pm EST (7pm Pacific) 

We look forward to seeing you all there!!!
Please make sure the chat works for you before Sunday night
If you have any problems please contact a staff member so we can assist you getting in.


~The Tegu Talk Staff


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

COOL!!!!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm Bumping this so everyone can see it


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## dorton (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 7, 2008)

You know I will be there


----------



## Aranha (Jan 8, 2008)

Ill be there if i can since i live in sweden . (GMT+1)

Im so lonely on this forum *sob*


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Aranha said:


> Ill be there if i can since i live in sweden . (GMT+1)
> 
> Im so lonely on this forum *sob*



Make sure to pop in when you can. Alot of us are own throughout the day and wouldnt mind another person to talk to


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds good I'll try to make it if I don't have work I look foward to it. (Great idea by the way)


----------



## AB^ (Jan 11, 2008)

Chat's this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 11, 2008)

ill set my tv next to the cpu since the giants will be playing :mrgreen: 
BIG BLUE BABY


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

dang gotta dog sit for my pops now....not sure if i'll be able to make it :lymo


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 11, 2008)

Aranha said:


> Ill be there if i can since i live in sweden . (GMT+1)
> 
> Im so lonely on this forum *sob*



I am from holland.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 11, 2008)

Its going to be great


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

Tomorrow night!! :blblbl


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Tomorrow night!! :blblbl




hehe I thought it was Sunday night!? :doh


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

lol wuttt the....board is a day ahead!!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife's great grandmother died so I wont be there i'll be with her family.. sorry i wish i could be there :imso


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2008)

No I was a day ahead :roll:, it is tonight,


----------



## AB^ (Jan 13, 2008)

Woot!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2008)

Only a few hours left. :shock:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2008)

Not long now 30 minutes left.


----------



## dorton (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate I wasn't able to make it, but I just now have gotten back.
I'll catch it next time.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 14, 2008)

chat last night was awesome!!! we should to plan some more.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

we definitely need to plan more in the future. I was at a bridal fair all day and got home 40 minutes after everybody left. crap. maybe we could do a friday next time. there aren't many west coasters on here and fridays I'm off. lol. umm I think apollo is trying to mate with venus, they are both only a year old. guess just practicing.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been packing for the big move, went in a little late to see only a handful of people left


----------



## Lexi (Mar 8, 2008)

We should have a "monthly" Chat!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> We should have a "monthly" Chat!



Yeah, we need something like that to really bring the tegutalk community together!

No one really showed up for the last one...i bet if we schedule a monthly chat and have it announced the the front/home page, we could bring in many more people!


----------



## AB^ (Mar 9, 2008)

well it has been a while since the 1st scheduled chat, maybe it's time for another.
I'll see if we can set one up soon


----------



## COWHER (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool Hopefully no one dies this time and I can be there


----------

